# Hey Admin/Mod



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey Admin/Mod is there anyway I can get an email when a new post comes to this section so we get some responses to people? I can't check this forum daily.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Go into your User Control panel (CP) and request either daily or immediate.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

dont make it too easy now lol


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

will this work for NEW threads as well as ones I respond to?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It will bring Email for every thread you subscribe to and Forums like the one we're on now. The CP setting can be found In Edit Options>Default Thread Subscription Mode


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Go to the forum . . at the top there will be a "Forum Tools" selection . . click on that and select "Subscribe to this Forum"


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

That's the one, thanks Old Rich.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Welcome back!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yeah Welcome back Curle!


----------

